# lakad



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does "Lakad kita kay (name)." mean?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> What does "Lakad kita kay (name)." mean?


Literally, it means _I will walk you with (name)_. However, it is used idiomatically to mean _I will serve as the [*intermediary / go-between / emissary / negotiator*] between you and (name)_. 
In the context of your sentence, it means the speaker will talk somebody up or praise that person in front of (name) in order to facilitate a meeting, a friendship or even a romance. It could even apply to a business situation wherein an intermediary offers "to _lakad_" (negotiate in behalf of or facilitate a process for) an applicant or his papers through bureaucratic red tape.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK!


----------

